# Summit Detailing - a selection of Car's/Detail's from the past few weeks...



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello Everyone:wave:

In a rare moment of downtime I thought I'd share a selection of Detail's we've carried out over the last few weeks.
As you can see the diary is always full of an eclectic mix of car's, all receiving varying amounts of time spent to achieve the desired results & of course most importantly satisfied clients!

A pre-sale Detail on this 2-wheeled Italian








[/URL][/IMG]

1972 Range Rover after a light paint cleanse followed by Gtechniq coatings to all exterior surfaces.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

BMW i8 after a New Car Protection Detail, protection courtesy of Gtechniq coatings. The car had covered 500miles by the time I found it and had suffered some heavy water spotting across all the horizontal panels and windscreen which required some machine polishing to remove.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Mclaren 12C after a day spent rectifying poor dealership preparation. Protected with Britemax Vantage ready for taking a groom to his wedding!








[/URL][/IMG]

Land Rover Defender after a Protection Detail - completely bespoke modifications including 4-way adjustable air ride, auto gearbox and lots of other upgraded mechanicals = very cool!








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

1950's Ford Galaxie after a 4-day Enhancement Detail - huge! - makes a Range Rover feel like a MINI!








[/URL][/IMG]

2002 911 C4S after a pre-sale Detail - protected with Britemax Vantage, the usual Porsche trait of a UV degraded scuttle panel trim easily improved with Gtechniq C1 - car sold the very next day!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Audi RS3 after teaming up with my buddy Baker21 to complete an Enhancement Detail - protected with Gtechniq C1 & multiple coats of Exo.








[/URL][/IMG]

911 (997) GT3 after a 3-day Enhancement Detail, protected with clients own wax. This is 1 of 1 - the only 997 GT3 spec'd in this colour!








[/URL][/IMG]

New Car Protection Detail on this Golf R - total exterior & interior protection courtesy of Gtechniq








[/URL][/IMG]

911 (996) GT3 RS Protection Detail - protected with Britemax Vantage








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Jaguar F-type R after a 4-day Enhancement+ Detail








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

911 (997) Turbo Cab following a 3-day Enhancement+ Detail, as you can see this has spent far too much time at the hand car washes!
Rear quarter test section -







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Chevrolet Spark after an Enhancement Detail -








[/URL][/IMG]

And last but not least a Maserati Granturismo S after an Enhancement Detail







[/URL][/IMG]

Thanks for looking & Happy Detailing:wave::detailer:

Chris


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work as always chris.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Great range of cars. I would have loved to see the color of that Jag F-type in person. Looks special.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful selection of cars and what a job on everyone . Stunning ! Thanks for posting


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Outstanding workmanship .The classic Range Rover is unbelievable .The finish wasn't that good from new You can certainly make the paint pop regardless of the colour
. I don't think I've heard of Baker 21 for ages .How's he doing. _found him post I missed_
Daz


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

suspal said:


> Nice work as always chris.


Cheers fella:wave:



DJBAILEY said:


> Great range of cars. I would have loved to see the color of that Jag F-type in person. Looks special.


Thank you, yes it's a lovely colour Amethyst - 95% of the time it looks black but some midday sun and the like and it comes alive.:thumb:



Stu Mac said:


> Beautiful selection of cars and what a job on everyone . Stunning ! Thanks for posting


Thank you



zippo said:


> Outstanding workmanship .The classic Range Rover is unbelievable .The finish wasn't that good from new You can certainly make the paint pop regardless of the colour
> . I don't think I've heard of Baker 21 for ages .How's he doing. _found him post I missed_
> Daz


Cheers fella, yes the RR was an even more enjoyable day than normal!:buffer:
Si is fine and dandy, exceedingly busy with work hence not logging in here much.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome work Chris. Looks like you have been busy.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

suspal said:


> Nice work as always chris.


Seconded! Every car looks great. the gloss and wetness is top notch!:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stunning work there fella :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, beautiful cars, beautiful work.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Some awesome cars there bud! 

All looking superb!


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

Love the Range Rover. I wish we'd see more of the old stuff on here - I'm fairly bored of the endless parade of basalt black Porsche 911s.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

johngerard said:


> Love the Range Rover. I wish we'd see more of the old stuff on here - I'm fairly bored of the endless parade of basalt black Porsche 911s.


I've got a 60's car coming up in a few weeks, will try and collate enough pics for a writeup ...also something a bit special from 1991

Thanks for the comments one & all:wave:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - some truly lovely cars there! :argie: Not to mention the superb finish on each


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

The 50/50 on the Porsche is the best for me! Top work all round!
It staggers me every time that people with high end metal like that take them to the hand car washes to be rubbed with a brillo pad!


----------



## deef1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> The 50/50 on the Porsche is the best for me! Top work all round!
> It staggers me every time that people with high end metal like that take them to the hand car washes to be rubbed with a brillo pad!


Could not agree more, the 50/50 blew me away, I even showed my Doris who just looked at me blankly hahahaha ! With cars like that, You should have to sign an agreement NEVER to take to a sh1te hand "scratch wash" 😃


----------



## deef1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> I've got a 60's car coming up in a few weeks, will try and collate enough pics for a writeup ...also something a bit special from 1991
> 
> Thanks for the comments one & all:wave:


Loved looking at every car, brilliant post and has helped me decide on a britemax black max and britemax vantage combo for my Panther black mondeo TDCi (not very exotic I know)


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

deef1 said:


> Loved looking at every car, brilliant post and has helped me decide on a britemax black max and britemax vantage combo for my Panther black mondeo TDCi (not very exotic I know)


Cheers, and you won't be disappointed by that combo:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful cars beautifully enhanced,,, the Black paint came up so wonderfully!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely selection of motors and all look stunning after the work. Some great corrections too mate, well done :thumb:


----------

